# Formular verschicken



## Corex (17. November 2003)

Hallo,
hab das Problem das ein Formularinhalt per Mail nicht verschickt wird.
Klicke ich auf den "verschicken"-button so erscheint ein Fenster von IE mit folgender Nachricht:

"Das Formular wird durch E-mail versandt. Dadurch wird Ihre E-Mailadresse dem Empfänger bekanngegeben.
Weiterhin werden die Formulardaten nicht verschlüsselt und sind icht gegen unbfugten Zugriff geschützt.
Sie können den Vorgang fortsetzten oder abbrechen."

Klicken dann auf ""OK""

dann kommt ein Outlookfenster. Folgender text:
"Eine Anwendung versucht, automatisch Nachrichten in Ihrem Aufrag zu senden.
Möchten sie dies zulassen. "

Klicke wieder auf ""OK"".

Nun tut sich nix. Keinen Mail wird verschickt. Komischerweise bleibt das Mailformular im Postausgang vom Outlook.

Wer kann mir da helfen. danke


PS:
<form action="mailto:1vision@gmx.de?subject=Anfrage" method="post" name="FormName">


----------



## Daxi (17. November 2003)

Ich kann dir nur insofern helfen, dass es immer über diesen Weg läuft.
Bei einem solchen Aufruf wird ein externer Mail-Client gestartet, der die Daten dann verschickt.

Du könntest aber einen sog. Formmailer einsetzen.
Diese kleinen Scripte (Perl oder PHP) verschicken dann die E-Mail.


*edit:*
Hab da was gefunden:
http://praast.de/ffq/formular/


----------



## Corex (17. November 2003)

danke....hab mich mal mit der PHP-Funktion Mail() auseinader gesetzt!
Allerdings kann dieser Funktion nur ein Eingabefeld übergeben.

Ich will nicht nur ein "Kommentar" übergeben sonder auch auch "Name" , "nachname","geburtstag" etc.

Gibts da ne andere Möglichkeit?


----------

